# Tourè: tifosi del Monaco in festa per la cessione.



## admin (18 Luglio 2021)

Tifosi del Monaco in festa dopo le cessione di Tourè al Milan (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/toure-e-del-milan-e-ufficiale-maglia-numero-5-a-vt105622.html ). Tra i commenti

"Oggi è un gran giorno"

"Non così male in attacco, ma difensivamente molto scarso"

"Con grande piacere"

"Cessione incredibile. Chi lo avrebbe mai creduto?"

Oltre a tantissime emoticon di esultanze varie


----------



## Swaitak (18 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2384056 ha scritto:


> Tifosi del Monaco in festa dopo le cessione di Tourè al Milan (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/toure-e-del-milan-e-ufficiale-maglia-numero-5-a-vt105622.html ). Tra i commenti
> 
> "Oggi è un gran giorno"
> 
> ...



da questi messaggi sembra sia una specie di laxalt, boh speriamo di no


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2384056 ha scritto:


> Tifosi del Monaco in festa dopo le cessione di Tourè al Milan (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/toure-e-del-milan-e-ufficiale-maglia-numero-5-a-vt105622.html ). Tra i commenti
> 
> "Oggi è un gran giorno"
> 
> ...



Aspettiamo almeno che spacchi i macchinari dei test  

Comunque i numeri parlano chiaro : 

108 partite in Ligue 1, di cui 24 l&#8217;anno scorso con il Monaco. 6,28 di media voto. 

Mi dicono che l ironia sul giocatore è per via di un autogol contro qualcuno ( PSG mi pare di aver capito )


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (18 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2384056 ha scritto:


> Tifosi del Monaco in festa dopo le cessione di Tourè al Milan (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/toure-e-del-milan-e-ufficiale-maglia-numero-5-a-vt105622.html ). Tra i commenti
> 
> "Oggi è un gran giorno"
> 
> ...


Se si rivelasse forte godrei il doppio. Comunque sta a Pioli lavorarci su.


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2384056 ha scritto:


> Tifosi del Monaco in festa dopo le cessione di Tourè al Milan (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/toure-e-del-milan-e-ufficiale-maglia-numero-5-a-vt105622.html ). Tra i commenti
> 
> "Oggi è un gran giorno"
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Djici (18 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2384067 ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo almeno che spacchi i macchinari dei test
> 
> Comunque i numeri parlano chiaro :
> 
> ...


Tu farei un ironia simile se Kjaer facesse un autogol?

La sua media ne fa il giocatore classificato in posizione 21 su 30 giocatori.. in rosa nel Monaco l'anno scorso.
Infatti, i numeri parlano chiaro...
Dietro a lui ci sono 7 giocatori che hanno meno di 22 anni per un portiere che ha 33 anni.

Le statistiche sulle partite giocate non ne trovo riscontro...
Ho trovato 6 volte titolare ed e entrato 18 volte... Per un totale di 649 minuti... Cioè appena più di 7 partite...

Se vuoi fidarti dei numeri almeno guardali bene Lollo.

Mi fido ciecamente di Maldini e sarò probabilmente l'ultimo utente di questo forum a criticarlo... Ma se l'avesse preso Galliani si sarebbe preso qualche insulto.

Dai Paolo.
Speriamo bene 

(Anche se per me e più robba da Massara che da Maldini).

Comunque 3 assist in nemmeno 7 partite sono buoni eh.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Luglio 2021)

Esultano come esultammo noi alla cessione di Suso,se noi ne avevamo le ragioni,non vedo perché non debbano averle pure loro,evidentemente è una ciofeca.


----------



## bmb (18 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2384056 ha scritto:


> Tifosi del Monaco in festa dopo le cessione di Tourè al Milan (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/toure-e-del-milan-e-ufficiale-maglia-numero-5-a-vt105622.html ). Tra i commenti
> 
> "Oggi è un gran giorno"
> 
> ...



Non avendolo visto non mi pronuncio. Certo, anch'io ho esultato alla partenza della turca, e lì penso di non essermi sbagliato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Luglio 2021)

ripeto 10 assist e zero gol in tutta la carriera.

non so se rendo l'idea....


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2384056 ha scritto:


> Tifosi del Monaco in festa dopo le cessione di Tourè al Milan (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/toure-e-del-milan-e-ufficiale-maglia-numero-5-a-vt105622.html ). Tra i commenti
> 
> "Oggi è un gran giorno"
> 
> ...



Non sono solito commentare prima ma questo mi sa di pacco clamoroso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Luglio 2021)

Anche a Madrid festeggiavano per aver ricevuto in regalo 20 milioni per il pacco Theo,poi sappiamo tutti com'è andata a finire.

Maldini difficilmente sbaglia con i difensori,ma anche se fosse uno sbaglio,oltre ad essere uno sbaglio economico,sarà anche uno sbaglio che non influirà più di tanto. L'abbiamo preso per fare la riserva di Theo,giocherà in coppa italia e qualche partita di campionato,poi chi si è visto si è visto.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Luglio 2021)

.


----------



## Djici (18 Luglio 2021)

SoloMVB;2384223 ha scritto:


> Esultano come esultammo noi alla cessione di Suso,se noi ne avevamo le ragioni,non vedo perché non debbano averle pure loro,evidentemente è una ciofeca.



Magari avessimo preso un Suso.
Questo per costo, ruolo ed esultanza dei tifosi che lo cedono mi fa ovviamente pensare a Ricardo Rodriguez...


----------



## Swaitak (18 Luglio 2021)

il dubbio è se Kerkez sia già più pronto di questo, immagino la risposta sia no.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2384056 ha scritto:


> Tifosi del Monaco in festa dopo le cessione di Tourè al Milan (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/toure-e-del-milan-e-ufficiale-maglia-numero-5-a-vt105622.html ). Tra i commenti
> 
> "Oggi è un gran giorno"
> 
> ...



Ormai dovremmo aver capito che il problema sono gli acquisti quando esultano i tifosi del MILAN.

9 volte su 10 è un bidone epocale.

Invece quando arrivano nello scetticismo generale sono sempre buoni. Ultimo Tomori... ma anche il retrocesso Bennacer e potrei continuare a lungo.

Questo lo conosco poco quindi non lo giudico. Mi pare uno preso per fare numero. Ma i pareri dei tifosi valgono zero.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2384056 ha scritto:


> Tifosi del Monaco in festa dopo le cessione di Tourè al Milan (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/toure-e-del-milan-e-ufficiale-maglia-numero-5-a-vt105622.html ). Tra i commenti
> 
> "Oggi è un gran giorno"
> 
> ...




Ma questi lo sanno che il nostro titolare è uno dei migliori terzini in circolazione in europa, ovvero Theo Hernandez?
da noi questo viene a giocare tipo 10 partite e gli ottavi di coppa italia.

contenti loro.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2384226 ha scritto:


> ripeto 10 assist e zero gol in tutta la carriera.
> 
> non so se rendo l'idea....



e quindi?
viene a fare la riserva di Theo.
quindi a giocare una decina di partite.
chi avremmo dovuto prendere?


----------



## Jino (18 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2384056 ha scritto:


> Tifosi del Monaco in festa dopo le cessione di Tourè al Milan (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/toure-e-del-milan-e-ufficiale-maglia-numero-5-a-vt105622.html ). Tra i commenti
> 
> "Oggi è un gran giorno"
> 
> ...



Maldini ha la convinzione di prendere un difensore con mezzi atletici e tecnici importanti ed insegnarli a difendere e giocare con la linea. Ci vuole tempo, ma ha questo convinzione. Probabilmente questo ragazzo giocherà poco e nulla, se impara qualcosa in futuro il discorso cambia.


----------



## danjr (18 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2384240 ha scritto:


> Anche a Madrid festeggiavano per aver ricevuto in regalo 20 milioni per il pacco Theo,poi sappiamo tutti com'è andata a finire.
> 
> Maldini difficilmente sbaglia con i difensori,ma anche se fosse uno sbaglio,oltre ad essere uno sbaglio economico,sarà anche uno sbaglio che non influirà più di tanto. L'abbiamo preso per fare la riserva di Theo,giocherà in coppa italia e qualche partita di campionato,poi chi si è visto si è visto.



Ricordo che erano molto felici anche quelli del Real di essersi liberati di uno che faceva le feste coi nani, ecc. tempo al tempo, guardiamolo almeno giocare...


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Luglio 2021)

ibracadabra9;2384288 ha scritto:


> e quindi?
> viene a fare la riserva di Theo.
> quindi a giocare una decina di partite.
> chi avremmo dovuto prendere?



ma scusa che discorsi sono.. stai dicendo che chissenefrega se è un cesso tanto non giocherà quasi mai.
a questo punto potevi prendere chiunque che eri sempre contento. a questo punto andava bene anche kerkez allora.

per me comprare un bidone non ha mai senso, quindi SE si rivelerà un bidone sarà un acquisto sbagliato logicamente. ma qui siamo già al punto che SE si rivelerà un bidone chissenefrega!!!! tanto gioca poco.

booooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## gabuz (18 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2384056 ha scritto:


> Tifosi del Monaco in festa dopo le cessione di Tourè al Milan (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/toure-e-del-milan-e-ufficiale-maglia-numero-5-a-vt105622.html ). Tra i commenti
> 
> "Oggi è un gran giorno"
> 
> ...



Sarà il campo, come sempre, a giudicare. 
Se anche si rivelerà un acquisto sbagliato parliamo comunque di una riserva con un costo contenuto.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2384312 ha scritto:


> ma scusa che discorsi sono.. stai dicendo che chissenefrega se è un cesso tanto non giocherà quasi mai.
> a questo punto potevi prendere chiunque che eri sempre contento. a questo punto andava bene anche kerkez allora.
> 
> per me comprare un bidone non ha mai senso, quindi SE si rivelerà un bidone sarà un acquisto sbagliato logicamente. ma qui siamo già al punto che SE si rivelerà un bidone chissenefrega!!!! tanto gioca poco.
> ...



Esatto chissenefrega.
Deve tamponare un buco per le emergenze di un giocatore che salterà 5 partite in un anno.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Luglio 2021)

Lineker10;2384283 ha scritto:


> Ormai dovremmo aver capito che il problema sono gli acquisti quando esultano i tifosi del MILAN.
> 
> 9 volte su 10 è un bidone epocale.
> 
> ...



Ci sta sia uno per fare numero, evidentemente si fidano di Kerkez, vedremo se sarà aggregato in prima squadra quando Tourè andrà in coppa d'africa. 

Anche io avrei voluto Vi&#331;a al suo posto, ma costa il triplo di cartellino e ahimè la situazione è quella che è

Scarso che deve essere è uno che ha fatto il semi titolare a Lilla e Monaco, non gli si chiede di fare la differenza. Finalmente abbiamo un terzino di sinistra di riserva vero, vediamola così.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Luglio 2021)

ibracadabra9;2384329 ha scritto:


> Esatto chissenefrega.
> Deve tamponare un buco per le emergenze di un giocatore che salterà 5 partite in un anno.



allora risparmia 5M e prendine uno che ne costa 0,5M come meite...... quello si che poteva essere accettato per 500k euro x 6 mesi.. va be comunque capisco anche il tuo punto di vista ma non lo appoggio.


----------



## Giofa (18 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2384338 ha scritto:


> allora risparmia 5M e prendine uno che ne costa 0,5M come meite...... quello si che poteva essere accettato per 500k euro x 6 mesi.. va be comunque capisco anche il tuo punto di vista ma non lo appoggio.



Sono d&#8217;accordo, non è stato acquistato tanto per comprare qualcuno, avran visto delle caratteristiche interessanti, poi potrà essere un pacco assoluto. In ogni caso anche Kjaer è stato accolto da scetticismo mentre Ritardo con favore, quindi staremo a vedere


----------



## sacchino (18 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2384056 ha scritto:


> Tifosi del Monaco in festa dopo le cessione di Tourè al Milan (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/toure-e-del-milan-e-ufficiale-maglia-numero-5-a-vt105622.html ). Tra i commenti
> 
> "Oggi è un gran giorno"
> 
> ...



Boh ....ma si dai potrebbe essersi trombato parecchie fidanzate.


----------



## Djici (18 Luglio 2021)

Altra statistica sconcertante per il nostro nuovo terzino sinistro di riserva : ha una media di 1 dribbling ogni 10 partite 
Numeri da capogiro per un terzino di spinta.
Calabria che non e di certo un terzino di spinto (ma anche se lo fosse noi lo usiamo proprio come terzino bloccato, quasi come terzo di destra in una difesa a 3 su 10 partite fa 6 dribbling...

Immaginate, Calabria che fa 6 volte più dribbling di Touré... Inoltre l'italiano li fa in Serie A mentre il franco-senegalese libfa in Ligue 1.

Numeri davvero brutti.
Speriamo che abbiano intravisto un potenziale inespresso...


----------



## Giofa (19 Luglio 2021)

Djici;2384349 ha scritto:


> Altra statistica sconcertante per il nostro nuovo terzino sinistro di riserva : ha una media di 1 dribbling ogni 10 partite
> Numeri da capogiro per un terzino di spinta.
> Calabria che non e di certo un terzino di spinto (ma anche se lo fosse noi lo usiamo proprio come terzino bloccato, quasi come terzo di destra in una difesa a 3 su 10 partite fa 6 dribbling...
> 
> ...



Aspetta però letta così sono numeri preoccupanti ma vanno analizzati. Ho visto i suoi minutaggi è in parecchie partite ha giocato pochissimi minuti. Che è preoccupante lo stesso, ma dice poco sulla capacità di dribbling


----------



## Ambrole (19 Luglio 2021)

Djici;2384349 ha scritto:


> Altra statistica sconcertante per il nostro nuovo terzino sinistro di riserva : ha una media di 1 dribbling ogni 10 partite
> Numeri da capogiro per un terzino di spinta.
> Calabria che non e di certo un terzino di spinto (ma anche se lo fosse noi lo usiamo proprio come terzino bloccato, quasi come terzo di destra in una difesa a 3 su 10 partite fa 6 dribbling...
> 
> ...


Per quel poco che si può capire dai video, in realtà sembra piuttosto bravo anche a saltare l uomo, oltre che a tirarlo via in velocità. Oltre a una gran corsa, sembra obbiettivamente avere una tecnica più che discreta, buona propensione all'assist e al cross. Probabile che in difesa sia scandaloso, ma si è capito che al Milan il terzino sinistro è a tutti gli effetti un esterno offensivo (vedi esperimento con gabbia a destra), sembra si stiano facendo prove di 352.
Poi oh... è diventato un gran terzino pure serginho, imparerà pure lui a difendere un po' meglio. Sarebbe interessante dare una occhiata alle statistiche della carriera più che a quelle dell'ultima stagione dove mi sembra di capire che abbia giocato poco


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2021)

Djici;2384349 ha scritto:


> Altra statistica sconcertante per il nostro nuovo terzino sinistro di riserva : ha una media di 1 dribbling ogni 10 partite
> Numeri da capogiro per un terzino di spinta.
> Calabria che non e di certo un terzino di spinto (ma anche se lo fosse noi lo usiamo proprio come terzino bloccato, quasi come terzo di destra in una difesa a 3 su 10 partite fa 6 dribbling...
> 
> ...



solo l'anziano saggio di namecc ci può aiutare con tutti i potenziali inespressi che abbiamo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Luglio 2021)

Però bisogna anche dire una cosa,prima di andare ad analizzare il n° dei dribbling,la velocità di corsa e tutto il resto 

A quanto pare al monaco veniva schierato come terzino bloccato e doveva curare solamente la parte difensiva,mentre i tifosi sostengono che in fase offensiva sia molto abile. 
Alla fine sarà un pò come Theo,dove in attacco è super ma in difesa ha ancora mooolto da imparare.


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Luglio 2021)

Non lo conosco ma mi chiedo che bisogno c'era di andare in Francia a prendere un panchinaro


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Luglio 2021)

Lineker10;2384283 ha scritto:


> Ormai dovremmo aver capito che il problema sono gli acquisti quando esultano i tifosi del MILAN.
> 
> 9 volte su 10 è un bidone epocale.
> 
> ...



Manza schifato nel 2015 quando ce lo accostavano, poi acclamato da ex giocatore


----------



## Ambrole (19 Luglio 2021)

Pungiglione;2384372 ha scritto:


> Manza schifato nel 2015 quando ce lo accostavano, poi acclamato da ex giocatore



Per me il caso più clamoroso resta biglia.....ben più scarso di Montolivo, sembrava dovesse venire a trasformare la squadra. In base a cosa lo si pensasse resta un mistero.

Higuain, in modalità bignè, pagato una follia....tutti strafelici....

Arriva bennacer, miglior giocatore della Coppa d'Africa, campionato sontuoso, pagato due lire....tutti a protestare. Bennacer quell'anno era PALESEMENTE il miglior colpo possibile sul.mercato e lo.abbiamo fatto noi.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Luglio 2021)

Andreas89;2384238 ha scritto:


> Non sono solito commentare prima ma questo mi sa di pacco clamoroso.



Poco ma sicuro che la sensazione sia quella.
In confronto su Meité avevo almeno delle speranze.


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2384226 ha scritto:


> ripeto 10 assist e zero gol in tutta la carriera.
> 
> non so se rendo l'idea....



The new "Ignazio Abate"...dai è giovane cmq, sui giovani si può lavorare l'importante è che abbia testa e atteggiamento giusti.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Luglio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2384371 ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco ma mi chiedo che bisogno c'era di andare in Francia a prendere un panchinaro



perchè in italia ti chiedono minimo 20mln per un onesto mestierante.

questo è venuto via per 2 spicci.

dalle società medio/piccole italiane nessuno dovrebbe comprare.
fanno valutazioni a dir poco oscene e folli


----------



## Djici (19 Luglio 2021)

Giofa;2384354 ha scritto:


> Aspetta però letta così sono numeri preoccupanti ma vanno analizzati. Ho visto i suoi minutaggi è in parecchie partite ha giocato pochissimi minuti. Che è preoccupante lo stesso, ma dice poco sulla capacità di dribbling



Già ragione.
Non capisco nemmeno io come non ci ho pensato da solo a guardare i numeri precedenti.
Molto meglio. Si passa a 1 o 1,1 dribbling a partita.
Metà dei dribbling di Theo ma mica ne esistono 2 di Theo in questo momento.

Sarà che essendo un terzino di spinta entra quando l'avversario fa catenaccio... O perche entra per pochi minuti...

Molto meglio dai.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Luglio 2021)

Aspettiamo di vederlo in azione. In ogni caso, non viene a fare il titolare e vista la giovane età si spera abbia anche dei margini di crescita.


----------



## EmmePi (19 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2384312 ha scritto:


> ma scusa che discorsi sono.. stai dicendo che chissenefrega se è un cesso tanto non giocherà quasi mai.
> a questo punto potevi prendere chiunque che eri sempre contento. a questo punto andava bene anche kerkez allora.
> 
> per me comprare un bidone non ha mai senso, quindi SE si rivelerà un bidone sarà un acquisto sbagliato logicamente. ma qui siamo già al punto che SE si rivelerà un bidone chissenefrega!!!! tanto gioca poco.
> ...



Quindi per capire...

Ancora non gioca un solo minuto nel Milan ed è già un CESSO!

vabbè continuate a tifare in questo modo......................


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Luglio 2021)

come sempre, calma e vedremo. 

Niente critiche inutili.


----------



## unbreakable (19 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2384056 ha scritto:


> Tifosi del Monaco in festa dopo le cessione di Tourè al Milan (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/toure-e-del-milan-e-ufficiale-maglia-numero-5-a-vt105622.html ). Tra i commenti
> 
> "Oggi è un gran giorno"
> 
> ...



qua c'è un errore di concetto però..non si prende un calciatore se sai che dovrà fare la coppa d'africa..metti se chi si inofrtunia theo hernandez o è squalificato per le 20 ammonizioni che prende in un campionato e sto qua è via in africa..dovrà giocarekerkez 

sul valore del giocatore lo vedremo in campo..le parole dei tifosi sinceramente lasciano il tempo che trovano..prendiamo dalot all'inizio tutti scandalot..dopo ma sai che non è affatto male..ecco diciamo che i tifosi sono lunatici (mi ci metto anche io )e variano a seconda delle prestazioni del calciatore..comunque uno può sempre migliorare nella vita..stesso calabria un anno prima tutti a volerlo cedere poi titolare inamovvibile..insomma bisogna andare cauti coi giudizi


----------



## James45 (19 Luglio 2021)

EmmePi;2384460 ha scritto:


> Quindi per capire...
> 
> Ancora non gioca un solo minuto nel Milan ed è già un CESSO!
> 
> vabbè continuate a tifare in questo modo......................



Copione già visto e stravisto.
E pure gli interpreti.
Voto serial: 4.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2021)

EmmePi;2384460 ha scritto:


> Quindi per capire...
> 
> Ancora non gioca un solo minuto nel Milan ed è già un CESSO!
> 
> vabbè continuate a tifare in questo modo......................



ma dove l'hai letto santo Dio??????
ma ce la fate a leggere quel che scrive la gente invece di tranciare ogni commento sempre e comunque?


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2384056 ha scritto:


> Tifosi del Monaco in festa dopo le cessione di Tourè al Milan (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/toure-e-del-milan-e-ufficiale-maglia-numero-5-a-vt105622.html ). Tra i commenti
> 
> "Oggi è un gran giorno"
> 
> ...



bene che in francia abbia fatto male, ora avrà voglia di riscattarsi. Vi ricordo che il suo ruolo è fare quelle 10 partite in stagione che theo salta


----------



## Garrincha (19 Luglio 2021)

A chi scrive che tanto giocherà cinque partite ricordo che esistono gli infortuni e si può stare fuori anche sei mesi


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Luglio 2021)

Conoscendo Maldini, penso ci abbia intravisto doti importanti, mentre ritenga che si possa farlo migliorare dove è carente.
D'altronde se fosse già fatto e finito avrebbero chiesto almeno 30 milioni o non lo avrebbero venduto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Luglio 2021)

emamilan99;2384509 ha scritto:


> bene che in francia abbia fatto male, ora avrà voglia di riscattarsi. Vi ricordo che il suo ruolo è fare quelle 10 partite in stagione che theo salta


Se Theo si fa male giochiamo con lui titolare. Io francamente avrei evitato una operazione così rischiosa, ma mi rendo conto che avere una proprietà cui non frega una beneamata mazza del lato sportivo porta ad acquisti del genere.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2384056 ha scritto:


> Tifosi del Monaco in festa dopo le cessione di Tourè al Milan (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/toure-e-del-milan-e-ufficiale-maglia-numero-5-a-vt105622.html ). Tra i commenti
> 
> "Oggi è un gran giorno"
> 
> ...



Beh, non è un bel segno. Mah, speriamo si sbaglino


----------



## sottoli (19 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2384462 ha scritto:


> come sempre, calma e vedremo.
> 
> Niente critiche inutili.



Ma infatti, che mestruo....a me massara non sembra un pollo e finora ha sempre pescato bene, tranne Lesao che è stato palesemente imposto


----------



## Djici (19 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2384462 ha scritto:


> come sempre, calma e vedremo.
> 
> Niente critiche inutili.



Certo. Niente critiche ma nemmeno carroselli perché "spendiamo più di tutti".
E sempre il campo a parlare 
Però se un tifoso vuole pronunciarsi e dire la sua è ovvio che lo deve fare ora. Mica quando tutto il mondo avrà visto che e uno scarpone.
Stessa cosa per dire che e forte.
Se uno crede nel suo acquisto lo deve dire ora. Troppo facile parlare dopo.

Almeno se io caldeggio un acquisto poi mica vado a criticare la società per averlo preso una volta visto che e un giocatore da Serie B.
Troppo facile dire quando sarà in lotta per il pallone d'oro dire che Maldini lo voleva prendere mentre ora lo si schifa.

Io non avendo le conoscenze giuste non mi pronunciò proprio.
A sensazione non mi entusiasma ma non dico che e un operazione senza senso. Probabilmente con i pochi soldi messi a disposizione sarebbe difficile trovare di meglio.

Avanti tutta. Completiamo la rosa e vediamo di cosa siamo capaci.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2384056 ha scritto:


> Tifosi del Monaco in festa dopo le cessione di Tourè al Milan (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/toure-e-del-milan-e-ufficiale-maglia-numero-5-a-vt105622.html ). Tra i commenti
> 
> "Oggi è un gran giorno"
> 
> ...



Caratteristiche di Theo
Gran spinta e velocità..
Credo proprio che abbiano l'idea di lavorarci
come fecero Maldini e Nesta con Thiago Silva

Il fatto che sia la riserva di Hernandez l'aiuta in questo,ha tutto il tempo del mondo per migliorarsi!


----------



## sampapot (20 Luglio 2021)

io non ce l'ho con gli africani, ma comprare giocatori che se ne andranno in Africa per un mese non mi sembra una grande idea...per questo propendo sempre per giocatori europei (i sudamericani ormai sono passati di moda)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2384067 ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo almeno che spacchi i macchinari dei test
> 
> Comunque i numeri parlano chiaro :
> 
> ...



L’hanno scorso obbiettivamente minutaggio scarso.

Ma qui deve ricoprire un ruolo ben specifico e fare il suo quando serve.
Quello che ha fatto Meité l’anno scorso.

Se poi ci sorprenderá …. Benvenuto.

Ma quello é il target


----------



## Zenos (20 Luglio 2021)

Beh anche per Silva e Paqueta noi eravamo contentissimi...
E Theo non è che avesse tutti questi sostenitori prima di venire da noi...vediamo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2384056 ha scritto:


> Tifosi del Monaco in festa dopo le cessione di Tourè al Milan (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/toure-e-del-milan-e-ufficiale-maglia-numero-5-a-vt105622.html ). Tra i commenti
> 
> "Oggi è un gran giorno"
> 
> ...



Premessa: non lo conosco

detto ciò, dai video di YT a me pare uno scarsone di quelli davvero scarsi


----------



## jumpy65 (21 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2385128 ha scritto:


> Premessa: non lo conosco
> 
> detto ciò, dai video di YT a me pare uno scarsone di quelli davvero scarsi



I video che fanno vedere solo le azioni e non tutta la partita sono sempre ingannevoli, ma dire che dai video sembra uno scarsone è quasi una barzelletta dai. Ha corsa buoni tempi di inserimento discreta tecnica. Poi sul campo può essere un laxalt (che abbiamo pagato tanto di piu) o un piccolo Theo questo non lo sappiamo. Sui commenti dei tifosi anche leggendo qui se vendessimo leao a 20 milioni sembrerebbe un colpaccio invece a mio parere sarebbe una fregatura.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2385128 ha scritto:


> Premessa: non lo conosco
> 
> detto ciò, dai video di YT a me pare uno scarsone di quelli davvero scarsi



se anche dovesse rivelarsi un pacco l'abbiamo pagato 2 spiccioli, non credo avremmo problemi a ripiazzarlo in francia a qualcun'altro. 

cmq si, anche a me dai video non mi è sembrato niente di che, fisicamente mi ricorda taiwo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2021)

Zenos;2385097 ha scritto:


> Beh anche per Silva e Paqueta noi eravamo contentissimi...
> E Theo non è che avesse tutti questi sostenitori prima di venire da noi...vediamo...



A dirla tutta Silva dai video pareva una pippa assoluta. Per Paquetà invece concordo!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2385128 ha scritto:


> Premessa: non lo conosco
> 
> detto ciò, dai video di YT a me pare uno scarsone di quelli davvero scarsi



aspetta, l'ultima stagione e mezzo (post Covid diciamo) è stato penoso. Ma stiamo parlando di uno pagato 4 lire che ha fatto sempre bene (scuola PSG; ottima stagione al Lille e poi passaggio al Monaco dove ha iniziato benissimo e finito malissimo). Fa parte della solita strategia Milan, giocatori da spendere poco dove vengono intraviste alcune potenzialità (fisiche e tecniche). Sulla concentrazione e tattica si può lavorare. Ricordiamo che è una riserva.


----------



## _ET_ (21 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2384338 ha scritto:


> allora risparmia 5M e prendine uno che ne costa 0,5M come meite...... quello si che poteva essere accettato per 500k euro x 6 mesi.. va be comunque capisco anche il tuo punto di vista ma non lo appoggio.



Quello del Milan è un progetto nuovo.ne hanno parlato spesso....sono ancora indeciso se potrebbe rivelarsi vincente o meno.è passato troppo poco tempo per dare 1 giudizio.però è affascinante.i giocatori vengono presi in base al loro potenziale dato dai test,e poi gli si cerca di insegnare il mestiere alla vecchia maniera.in questo Paolo è bravissimo,scuola sacchi.infatti in difesa non ne ha sbagliato 1 fino adesso.da timori,kalulu e theo ha fatto un super lavoro.anche dalot alla fine del campionato e salito di livello.beh,questo viene a fare il terzino sinistro?direi che mi sento molto tranquillo


----------



## Gas (21 Luglio 2021)

_ET_;2386047 ha scritto:


> Quello del Milan è un progetto nuovo.ne hanno parlato spesso....sono ancora indeciso se potrebbe rivelarsi vincente o meno.è passato troppo poco tempo per dare 1 giudizio.però è affascinante.i giocatori vengono presi in base al loro potenziale dato dai test,e poi gli si cerca di insegnare il mestiere alla vecchia maniera.in questo Paolo è bravissimo,scuola sacchi.infatti in difesa non ne ha sbagliato 1 fino adesso.da timori,kalulu e theo ha fatto un super lavoro.anche dalot alla fine del campionato e salito di livello.beh,questo viene a fare il terzino sinistro?direi che mi sento molto tranquillo



Hai dimenticato Kjaer <3


----------



## _ET_ (21 Luglio 2021)

Gas;2386053 ha scritto:


> Hai dimenticato Kjaer <3



Certo certo,lui il migliore.l'orientamento e sempre rivolto ad investimento apparte eccezioni.generare asset in casa costati relativamente poco dal potenziale inespresso tipo questo,per bondo e gente così.e paghiamo come nessuno altro.a me va bene se però tieni la squadra competitiva.i 14/15 devono essere di livello.arriva che vlasic,bene.per il momento ci sono ancora buchi importanti in rosa,ma visto che i risultati sul campo hanno dato i loro frutti ,e l'importanza di arrivare tra le prime 4 è vitale per i motivi che tutti sappiamo rimango sereno aspettando il grosso del mercato


----------



## Gunnar67 (21 Luglio 2021)

ibracadabra9;2384329 ha scritto:


> Esatto chissenefrega.
> Deve tamponare un buco per le emergenze di un giocatore che salterà 5 partite in un anno.





Ahahahahahahaha!
Scenario: l'emergenza succede il giorno di Juve - Milan, e quella sera Chiesa, sulla fascia del nostro "chissenefrega", si sente bello carico....


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Luglio 2021)

Io dico solo una cosa: Sarà tecnicamente scarso, tatticamente una capra, difensivamente un buco.... MA... questo fisicamente e atleticamente era dominante in Ligue 1 dove sono dei cavalli, in serie A (dove giocano spesso over 30) fisicamente sarà debordante.

Ripeto, è un "cavallo" di quelli che in A storicamente possono fare la differenza. Ci sarà da lavorare tecnicamente, tatticamente e difensivamente, ma nulla che in 6/12 mesi di duro lavoro non si possa quantomeno arrivare ad un livello accettabile.

Certo bisogna aver pazienza, non si può pretendere un "theo" alle prime apparizioni ad ottobre.
Aspettative basse, molto meglio così, io ho grandissima fiducia.

In serie A questo domina fisicamente come fanno theo e tomori, stesso "telaio" fisico (non ancora al loro livello tecnico pero).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2384462 ha scritto:


> come sempre, calma e vedremo.
> 
> Niente critiche inutili.


Adesso bisogna anche criticare quando lo decidi te? Decidi il timing con cui criticare? A me questo acquisto non dice niente, quindi critico quanto mi pare e piace. Sto lavaggio del cervello pure nei forum... Ma pensa te.


----------



## Gas (22 Luglio 2021)

ILMAGO;2386088 ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa: Sarà tecnicamente scarso, tatticamente una capra, difensivamente un buco.... MA... questo fisicamente e atleticamente era dominante in Ligue 1 dove sono dei cavalli, in serie A (dove giocano spesso over 30) fisicamente sarà debordante.
> 
> Ripeto, è un "cavallo" di quelli che in A storicamente possono fare la differenza. Ci sarà da lavorare tecnicamente, tatticamente e difensivamente, ma nulla che in 6/12 mesi di duro lavoro non si possa quantomeno arrivare ad un livello accettabile.
> 
> ...



Maldini aveva spiegato che lavorano proprio in questo modo, selezionano giocatori che reputano fisicamente potenzialmente 'superiori', che abbiano la testa giusta e poi il resto, tattica e tecnica, lo insegnano loro.
Se invece prendi un giocatore che non ha struttura fisica, quella non glie la puoi insegnare.


----------



## mil77 (22 Luglio 2021)

Gunnar67;2386061 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahaha!
> Scenario: l'emergenza succede il giorno di Juve - Milan, e quella sera Chiesa, sulla fascia del nostro "chissenefrega", si sente bello carico....



Beh è già successo anche quando su quella fascia c'era theo...


----------



## overlord (22 Luglio 2021)

ILMAGO;2386088 ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa: Sarà tecnicamente scarso, tatticamente una capra, difensivamente un buco.... MA... questo fisicamente e atleticamente era dominante in Ligue 1 dove sono dei cavalli, in serie A (dove giocano spesso over 30) fisicamente sarà debordante.
> 
> Ripeto, è un "cavallo" di quelli che in A storicamente possono fare la differenza. Ci sarà da lavorare tecnicamente, tatticamente e difensivamente, ma nulla che in 6/12 mesi di duro lavoro non si possa quantomeno arrivare ad un livello accettabile.
> 
> ...




Aspettative basse naturalmente però potresti aver ragione.
Ma se questo fa 3 partite da cavallone purosangue gli stessi tifosi del monaco che oggi festeggiano saranno i primi ad andare a chiedere spiegazioni sotto la sede della società. Visto e rivisto ...anche su questo forum.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2021)

7AlePato7;2386269 ha scritto:


> Adesso bisogna anche criticare quando lo decidi te? Decidi il timing con cui criticare? A me questo acquisto non dice niente, quindi critico quanto mi pare e piace. Sto lavaggio del cervello pure nei forum... Ma pensa te.



Cosa pensi ? sono pagato dalla società per quello. Per plagiare menti sui forum del Milan


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Luglio 2021)

Anche noi abbiamo stappato quando è andato via Paquetà, che ha rivoltato il centrocampo del Lione e si è rivelato uno dei migliori centrocampisti della ligue 1.
Senza contare che i tifosi milanisti sono sempre entusiasti per i pacchi più clamorosi "di nome" (Torres, Mandzukic, Higuain, Essien, Emerson, Rivaldo) e schifano puntualmente i giovani talenti di prospettiva (Kessiè Bennacer Saelemakers etc), quindi se vedo i tifosi del milan tristi per un acquisto dormo tra due guanciali


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2386366 ha scritto:


> Cosa pensi ? sono pagato dalla società per quello. Per plagiare menti sui forum del Milan


Penso che siamo in un forum, quindi uno è libero di criticare se non ritiene Tourè un acquisto soddisfacente. E non hai titolo per dire agli altri di aspettare a giudicare. Rispettare il pensiero è anche questo e te non lo fai.


----------

